# Lignes couleurs sur iPad 1



## ByKdr (23 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je crois que mon iPad 1 acheté en 2010 à rendu l'âme :'( mais j'ai encore de l'espoir.
Lorsque j'allume l'écran, voici ce qui apparaît :







Plus l'écran reste allumé, plus les couleurs s'intensifient.
Et la localisation de ces lignes est aléatoire mais elles restent "en paquet" (sur l'image, il y en a deux).
Je l'ai déjà restauré deux fois et rien n'y fait.

Pensez-vous que le problème vient de l'écran (dans ce cas-là je le change) ? Des connecteurs de l'écran sur la carte mère ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Juin 2014)

Vu le prix actuel de l'iPad 1, la réparation ne vaut pas le coup.


----------



## adixya (23 Juin 2014)

Cher ami, je te propose de laisser tomber ton ipad 1 et de te convertir aux écrans retina XD


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

L'ipad n'est pas tombé ?

Sinon essai ce mouvement

Le mouvement consiste à le tenir face à toi, puis à effectuer un mouvement de rotation des poignées dans un sens avec une main puis dans l'autre sens avec l'autre main (comme si tu voulais tordre l'iPad). Essayes donc d'un sens puis de l'autre. Il faut évidemment forcer un petit peu sans pourtant briser l'écran en deux. 
L'écran a fonctionné à nouveau immédiatement.


----------



## ByKdr (23 Juin 2014)

J'ai testé ta méthode Jura, mais elle n'a pas fonctionné pour moi. Tant pis. Merci quand même


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2014)

as tu regarder la fixation de la nappe ?

Si hs ça ne coute rien de démonter avec douceur


----------

